# Shared container ???



## dazmlp (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi All,

Could anyone tell me the size of a shared container, as I want to bring over my car and Motorbike but also get some other household things into the container and also how long it normally takes to ship to Australia ? I was told it is normally 8 weeks from collection in the UK, is this the case?

Thanks

Darren.


----------

